# Übertreibt's nicht am Schmausenbuck!



## grüni (9. November 2005)

Es ist ja bekannt, dass am Schmausenbuck am Nürnberger Tiergarten einiges an Trails existiert. Was ich jedoch ein wenig mit gemischten Gefühlen betrachte ist die Tatsache, dass immer exzessiver an Kickern, Doubles, Northshores und so weiter gebaut wird. Nicht, dass ich es nicht toll finde, sowas quasi gleich vor der Haustüre im Wald zu haben...   Aber seit ich entdeckt habe, dass nicht weit von einem großen Waldweg, der auch von Förstern viel befahren wird, eine Abfahrt mit mindestens fünf großen Schanzen entstanden ist, die derart viel befahren wird, dass kein Grashalm mehr dort wächst... Ich muss zugeben, dass es mir etwas mulmig zu Mute ist, wenn ich dort in der Nähe auf einem Trail unterwegs bin, von einem wutentbrannten Förster aufgehalten zu werden. 
Die Problematik, dass wir Mountainbiker im Wald nicht immer nur auf Freunde treffen ist ja bekannt. Was ich sagen will: Solche Aktionen werfen ein schlechtes Licht auf uns alle und das heizt am Ende auch einen Streit um den Schmausenbuck an, so wie es schon in anderen Wäldern zu beobachten ist!

Deshalb: Leute übertreibt's nicht. Sonst spannt noch irgendsoein Irrer Drähte zwischen Bäume, verwechselt uns mit Wild oder fährt uns mit dem Jeep an. Auch weniger agressive Begegnungen im Wald fände ich übrigens eher unerfreulich. 
Also solte man sowas evtl. mit zuständigen Personen absprechen. Wär nur ein Vorschlag. Oder nicht so übertreiben, was die Erdbewegungen angeht... 

Wir sollten die Toleranz uns gegenüber, die wir in Nürnberg, Erlangen und Umgebung noch genießen nicht überbeanspruchen!!! Ich habe keine Lust auf Krieg mit möchtegern Umweltschützern, -Ordnungshütern oder sonstigem besserwisserischen Gesox.


----------



## dubbel (9. November 2005)

volle zustimmung. 

buddeln is ja super, aber lieber irgendwo, wo's nicht so dermassen ins auge fällt, 
vor allem nicht mitten auf irgendwelchen wegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sideshowbob (9. November 2005)

ja da kann ich auch nur zustimmen.

aber dieser thread wäre wohl im lokalforum besser aufgehoben!


----------



## Coffee (9. November 2005)

ich denke hier ist es in diesem fall besser aufgehoben. denn es geht gerade UNS etwas an.

coffee


----------



## Tom:-) (9. November 2005)

ich geh' schon mal popcorn holen. wetten, daß wir hier wieder eine schöne 'ich kann aber besser fahren als du' diskussion bekommen?


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (9. November 2005)

@Grüni...kleiner Vorschlag: 

geh zur DIMB und setz dich dort ein, die sind offen für so ein Dummgelaber.

Mein Gott den Jungs ist schon klar das des irgenwann eingestampft wird wenn sich mal wieder ein paar Grüni`s oder sonst was dran aufgeilen. Hier von Krieg zu reden und Drähte spannen etc. ist Dummgelaber. 
Du bist warscheinlich noch so doof das wenn du in eine Drahtfalle fährst die Schuld bei den kleinen zwölfjährigen Kids suchst die Kicker schaufeln.  
Oder noch besser als nächstes kommen so Sprüche wie, das schadet den Image der MTBer. Das einzige was schadet seid ihr mit eurer intoleranz.


----------



## Coffee (9. November 2005)

Tom:-) schrieb:
			
		

> ich geh' schon mal popcorn holen. wetten, daß wir hier wieder eine schöne 'ich kann aber besser fahren als du' diskussion bekommen?



hätt lieber tortilla chips   

P.S. darum gehts doch in dem ersten post in keinster weise. nur darum ob es eben sinn macht solche rampen so nahe der öffentlichen einsicht/wege zu bauen. wenn der schmausenbuck zensiert wird, trifft es uns alle.

grüße coffee


----------



## dubbel (9. November 2005)

es sollte heissen: 
"'ich kann aber besser fahren als wie du!"


----------



## Tom:-) (9. November 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> es sollte heissen:
> "'ich kann aber besser fahren als wie du!"


 
naja, ob du besser fahren kannst als wie ich weiß ich nicht. meiner ist jedenfalls länger.


----------



## Tom:-) (9. November 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hätt lieber tortilla chips
> 
> P.S. darum gehts doch in dem ersten post in keinster weise. nur darum ob es eben sinn macht solche rampen so nahe der öffentlichen einsicht/wege zu bauen. wenn der schmausenbuck zensiert wird, trifft es uns alle.
> 
> grüße coffee


 
das weiß ich. bringt aber auch nix das thema öffentlich zu besprechen und evtl. schlafende hunde zu wecken. erinnert doch sehr stark an die KK debatte damals.

grz
t°m


----------



## Coffee (9. November 2005)

@ tom,

es war vorher im "open trails" forum. ich dachte im frankenbereich wärs vielleicht sinnvoller untergebracht, wenn. 

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüni (9. November 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> @Grüni...kleiner Vorschlag:
> 
> geh zur DIMB und setz dich dort ein, die sind offen für so ein Dummgelaber.
> 
> ...


@Shaun Palmer:
Les' dir doch einmal aufmerksam durch, was ich geschrieben habe.
Wenn Du dann immer noch meinst, dass Dein Post eine Antwort darauf ist: Leck mich am Ar$ch.


----------



## grüni (9. November 2005)

Um nochmal zu erklären, was ich mit meinem Post genau bezwecken wollte: 

Ich bin nur der Meinung, das man es mit den Bauarbeiten in öffentlichem Gebiet nicht so derart übertreiben sollte, dass man bald garnicht mehr dort fahren kann, weil überall besagte möchtegern-Ordnungshüter rumrennen und uns blöd anmachen. 

Was ich NICHT sagen wollte ist, das alle Leute, die sowas bauen blöde Penner sind, was "Shaun Palmer" anscheinend von mir denkt.   

Die Grenze ist MEINER MEINUNG nach dann erreicht, wenn man größere Erdbewegungen macht, die auch noch von öffentlichen, mit dem Auto gut befahrbaren Waldwegen aus, gut zu sehen sind. Sowas provoziert Ärger und das muss nicht sein.

Aber es darf dazu ja jeder denken, was er will. Ich weiß nicht, ob man deshalb gleich beleidigend werden muss.


----------



## Meiki (9. November 2005)

@Palmer dingsbums:das was du hier gerade gesagt hast ist Gelabber,denn wenn sich solche "Problemzonen" häufen,dann müssten nur die falschen Leute am Werk sein und bald haben wir wieder ein neues unsinniges Gesetz,bis es irgendwann fast unmöglich ist legal zu biken.Und das weil viele so denken wie du,also Leuten denen das Image von uns Mountainbikern wurscht ist;hier ist jedem klar,dass ein Mountainbiker im Wald weniger Schaden anrichtet als ein Wanderer oder gar Pferd;und dieser so genannte Schaden ist ja in Wirklichkeit auch keiner;aber dafür sind solche Assi-Spieser(also die meistens Mitbürger) einfach zu intolerant um das zu erkennen(auch wenn es hier gerade um Sprünge geht).

Meiki


----------



## dubbel (9. November 2005)

Tom:-) schrieb:
			
		

> ich geh' schon mal popcorn holen...


hat ja lang genug gedauert.


----------



## SpongeBob (9. November 2005)

Und wo soll das genau sein


----------



## showman (9. November 2005)

Warscheinlich meint er des an der Stromschneise. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüni (9. November 2005)

Neeee, ich mein etwas weiter hinten. Stromschneise sieht ja schon immer so aus.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (9. November 2005)

1. der Spot muss gebaut werden wo die Gegebenheiten dafür am besten sind. Leider oder Gottseidank sind des meist Wege z.B Roadgaps etc. ja soll ich nen Roadgap woll über keiner Road bauen...nur weil sich daran irgendjemand gestört fühlen könnte, nope.
2. z.B in Erl. gehen sie zur Zeit heftigst beim Obi ab schleppen massenweise Palletten an und bauen sich fette Jumps...Gras gibts da schon lange nimmer. 
3. Hetzi Roadgap usw...keinen störts nur ein paar Typen die sich MTB nennen regen sich drüber auf.
aber nur weil ihr solche  Sachen nicht fahren könnt, ja teilweise sogar euer MTB berhoch schiebt, und dann eucht traut über andere zu Urteilen nur weil ihr Angst habt euer schleimiger Ruf könnte bepisst werden finde ich dreist.


----------



## fritzn (10. November 2005)

Jetzt aber Schluss.
Leute, das kann hier richtig böse werden, wenn ihr schon von Anfang an  ein solches Niveau wählt, also kommt mal wieder runter!!!

Es geht nicht gegeneinander, sondern nur MITeinander.

Ich fahr gerne am Buck, und ich fahr MTB. Und zwar zwei Stück: Ich nehme das hochgezüchtete XC-Bike heute und fahre 100 km runter und gehe morgen Dirten und FR mit dem schweren Gerät mit 3 m Reichweite (hoch oder runter). Wir brauchen keine zwei Lager, so dass ich Fronten bilden. 

Gegen Vorsicht muss man nicht gleich rebellieren. Jeder hat Erfahrungen, und wenn wir sie austauschen, haben alle was davon.

Der pragmatische Ansatz:

1) Diejenigen unter uns, die etwas mehr globale Erfahrung haben, sollten rausfinden, wer zuständig ist für den Erhalt der Forstbestände am Buck. 

2) Dass dort Rampen sind, wurde mit Sicherheit bereits bemerkt. Die Frage ist: Welche Meinung haben die Zuständigen überhaupt darüber?
Haben sie bereits eine Großbestellung beim Drahtfallen-Fachbedarf abgegeben?
Wozu Rampen gut sind, kann man sich seit dem District Ride evtl. auch bildlich vorstellen. Dass die cool sind aber auch.
Ich denke nicht, dass es viel Sinn hat, zu hoffen, dass es niemanden interessiert, oder auch darauf zu schei$$en. 

Fakt ist: das Zeug ist da.
Es wird benutzt und es wird erweitert.
Es werden nicht weniger Leute darauf fahren, sondern mehr, da es populär ist.
Es wird bald der erste Verletzte bekannt werden, da mehr Leute fahren werden, die weniger Erfahrung haben.
Das steht dann in der Zeitung.
Gewöhnlicherweise fragt der Deutsche daraufhin nach den Zuständigen - wie konnte denn das passieren?

3) Jetzt wird´s interessant.
Hat man es bereits geschafft, die Ämter zu überzeugen, dass es sich um einen Trendsport handelt, dass ideale Voraussetzungen dafür bestehen, dass das ein weiterer touristischer Standortfaktor ist, dass die Welt Nürnberg als MTB-Mekka erkannt hat?
Und das man sich auch beim Fussball auf der Wiese verletzten kann?
Also haben wir eine Lobby oder zumindest eine Duldung erwirkt?

Der Wald in D darf zur Erholung von jedem genutzt werden.
Eigene Gefahr, Eltern haften usw.
Das kann hier bitte jemand anders rechtlich darstellen.

4) Ich sehe eigentlich genügend positive Beispiele in der Region, etwa Kavierlein und Backyard Digger (und die Vorgeschichte), District Ride, wie´s genau in Forchheim is, weiss ich nicht, aber das kann sicher Palmer erzählen.
Hier liegts jetzt an denen mit dem höheren Energiepotential und der speziellen Erfahrung, also die Jüngeren. Was am Kavierlein medienwirksam hingehauen hat, kann man auch am Buck erreichen.

Letztlich haben die Jüngeren mehr davon, selber was auf die Beine zu stellen, da sie auch mehr fahren, und auch selber die Ramps gebaut haben. Sicher gut, wenn man dann weiss, man hatte das richtige Gefühl für den Sport UND hat es sogar geschafft, die Kritiker zu überzeugen.

Weniger Stress, mehr biken.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (10. November 2005)

ich glaub fritzn hat style...


genau meine Meinung...die Kavierlinegeschichte ist eigentlich auch nur ins Rollen gekommen weil irgendwelche Jungs wie wild drauflosgebaut haben. Aber halt net nur ein bischen sondern richtig derb das sogar die Kanadier dawaren.
In FO das gleiche erst KK dann der legale Spot.


----------



## grüni (10. November 2005)

meinem Vorredner kann ich auch nur zustimmen.   

Und unser Rebellen - Palmer....



			
				Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> nur weil ihr solche  Sachen nicht fahren könnt, ja teilweise sogar euer MTB berhoch schiebt, und dann eucht traut über andere zu Urteilen nur weil ihr Angst habt euer schleimiger Ruf könnte bepisst werden finde ich dreist.



... scheint immer noch nicht verstanden zu haben, um was es mir ging. Ich wollte hier keinen niveaulosen Streit lostreten, oder gar Fronten bilden, sondern lediglich darauf aufmerksam machen, dass es *- - irgendwann - vielleicht - - *Ärger geben könnte. Mir geht es auch nicht um irgendeinen Ruf von irgendjemandem. Ich will einfach nur, dass wir ALLE MITEINANDER in Ruhe biken können und uns dabei keiner stört, oder uns das gar verbieten will. Leider gehört dazu eben auch, dass man etwas Rücksicht auf andere nimmt.   
Btw muss ich auch noch anmerken, weil scheinbar kam ich in dem Punkt *völlig* falsch rüber, dass ich das, was ihr Schanzen- und Kickerbauer macht, in keinster Weise verteufle. Im Gegenteil, ich respektiere Euch und - zugegeben - beneide Euch auch ein wenig, wenn ich euch durch die Luft fliegen sehe... Deshalb sehe ich auch gerne dabei zu. Ein bisschen mitmischen kann ich aber auch, den einen oder anderen Kicker nehme ich auch - und ich schiebe die wenigsten Berge, weder hoch noch runter. 
Ich hoffe, dass dieser Punkt jetzt geklärt ist und ich mir keine weiteren Beleidigungen anhören muss    oder das nächste mal, wenn ich am Buck unterwegs bin von einem Freerider mit dem Spaten angegriffen werde!


----------



## grüni (10. November 2005)

@Palmer

äähhhh  

Jetzt seh' ich's ja erst, Du hast fritzn ja auch zugestimmt. Oh Mann, musst Du mich falsch verstanden haben!  

Ich geh mal die Friedenspfeife holen.


----------



## grüni (10. November 2005)

http://www.birteff.de/BigJim/KarlMay/Indi&Cow/W&OS-3.html


----------



## wotan_S_rache (10. November 2005)

gleich zuerst: ich muss euch allen rechtgeben, aber vor allem den ehrenwerten grüni. am buck gabs in letzter zeit einige sachen, die eher mit vorsicht zu geniesen sind:

in zwei fällen sind dort wanderwege ohne CHICKEN  über nacht zu zwei meter tiefen drops geworden. gerade an dieser stelle laufen (auch nachts) viele leute rum und vor kurzen hat einer tatsächlich mal einen abgang gemacht. dies hat dann zu einer verstärkten präsenz unserer ordnungshüter geführt, die sich aber NOCH beschwichtigen lassen..... mein meinung ist aber, dass das nicht mehr solange gut gehen wird.

ich finde alle sachen am buck voll _posh_ aber bitte bitte grabt zumindest nicht die wanderwege ab !! es gibt genug stellen die völlig uneinsehbar und völlig rauh sind und niemanden stören....


----------



## sideshowbob (10. November 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Warscheinlich meint er des an der Stromschneise.
> 
> Gruß Showman



nicht die schneise sondern wenn du nach den singletrails am "alten" northshore vorbei weiterfährst. 
kommst du danach unten direkt auf den breiten schotterweg richtung tiergarten.
und die kicker sind von dem weg auch inzwischen sehr gut zu sehen.

aber zurück zum thema. auch ich freu mich über viele der geschaufelten und gebauten kicker und nutze diese (die ich mich traue) auch gerne, kenne aber eben auch schon aussagen dazu von wanderen und "mitbürgern"!

zitat 60jähriger wanderer: "die verschandeln ja unsern ganzen wald und fahren dann wie die raudis, das kann so nicht weitergehen ... da muss schon mal durchgegriffen werden" 
und ich war in diesem gespräch sicherlich sehr bemüht zu vermitteln und zu beschwichtigen. so als schon etwas älterer, gediegener biker    

also ich bin eher für das etwas dezentere auftreten und bauen denn wo kein kläger da kein richter!


----------



## grüni (10. November 2005)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> nicht die schneise sondern wenn du nach den singletrails am "alten" northshore vorbei weiterfährst.
> kommst du danach unten direkt auf den breiten schotterweg richtung tiergarten.
> und die kicker sind von dem weg auch inzwischen sehr gut zu sehen.



Genau! Die mein ich. Aber jetzt werd ich mal wieder ne Runde fahren gehen. Was is jetzt eigentlich nächsten Mitwoch mit Nightride? Ach so, falscher Fred.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (10. November 2005)

Ich würd sagen wir machen mal eine Ortsbegehung mit schwerem Gerät   dann hammer alle was davon   

Gruß Showman


----------



## sideshowbob (10. November 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd sagen wir machen mal eine Ortsbegehung mit schwerem Gerät   dann hammer alle was davon
> 
> Gruß Showman



wie immer eine ausgezeichnete idee   
und als kleine seelische vorbereitung das ganze in einer kleinen fotodokumentation:


----------



## TINOB. (10. November 2005)

Malzeit !
Ich bin ja auch oft am Buck unterwegs und ich denke ich bin der Einzige dem bewusst ist dass Radfahrer in Bayern nur auf Wegen fahren dürfen die breiter als zwei Meter sind, dies ist ein Gesetz.
Also sind wir wohl alle nur geduldet wenn wir Wege verlassen und auf Singeltrails unterwegs sind.
Je mehr Radler desto grösser die Aufmerksamkeit, und wenn dann mal was passiert wird halt dicht gemacht...


----------



## schlupp (10. November 2005)

TINOB. schrieb:
			
		

> Malzeit !
> Ich bin ja auch oft am Buck unterwegs und ich denke ich bin der Einzige dem bewusst ist dass Radfahrer in Bayern nur auf Wegen fahren dürfen die breiter als zwei Meter sind, dies ist ein Gesetz.
> Also sind wir wohl alle nur geduldet wenn wir Wege verlassen und auf Singeltrails unterwegs sind.
> Je mehr Radler desto grösser die Aufmerksamkeit, und wenn dann mal was passiert wird halt dicht gemacht...




Irrtum,
Wir dürfen laut dem Naturschutzgesetz *alle* Wege befahren die "geeignet" sind. Dies wiederum ist schon eine Auslegungssache, da ja alles, wo man "irgendwie" fahrend durchkommt geeignet ist. Schwierig ist auch, was eigentlich als "Weg" bezeichnet wird. 
Dies Info habe ich von einem Dozenten an der Sportuni, der Radsport unterrichtet, und von einem Polizisten(sehr nett und selber MTBler), mit dem ich mal wegen einer Nagelgeschichte zu tun hatte.

Aber vielleicht fällt ja irgendeinem Bürokraten ein, dass man des für Bayern auch noch "genauer" formulieren könnte, weil *wir alle* an einigen Stellen etwas zu egoistisch sind und so Leute auf uns aufmerksam machen, die halt mal kein Verständniss haben. 

Dies sollten wir bitte alle immer etwas im Hinterkopf haben und vielleicht auch denen sagen, die hier nicht aktiv sind!   

P.S. Ich bin nicht bei der DIMB, um evtl. Angriffen vorzubeugen ;-)

So long
Schlupp


----------



## sideshowbob (10. November 2005)

TINOB. schrieb:
			
		

> Malzeit !
> Ich bin ja auch oft am Buck unterwegs und ich denke ich bin der Einzige dem bewusst ist dass Radfahrer in Bayern nur auf Wegen fahren dürfen die breiter als zwei Meter sind, dies ist ein Gesetz.
> Also sind wir wohl alle nur geduldet wenn wir Wege verlassen und auf Singeltrails unterwegs sind.
> Je mehr Radler desto grösser die Aufmerksamkeit, und wenn dann mal was passiert wird halt dicht gemacht...



bingo! deshalb nicht provozieren und unserem hobby etwas unauffälliger nachgehen bis sich die stimmung uns gegenüber verbessert hat oder die spießigen, intoleranten wanderer endlich ausgestorben sind    ... obwohl ... da darwinismus ja nur eine theorie ist und wir alle von gott "kre(ation)iert" wurden könnte es sein, dass das nicht passieren wird   

offtopic @tinob: kannst du nicht auch ein paar von den geilen shores des monsterparks am schmausenbuck zimmern??? *unauffällig* halt


----------



## jobeagle (10. November 2005)

TINOB. schrieb:
			
		

> Malzeit !
> Ich bin ja auch oft am Buck unterwegs und ich denke ich bin der Einzige dem bewusst ist dass Radfahrer in Bayern nur auf Wegen fahren dürfen die breiter als zwei Meter sind, dies ist ein Gesetz.
> Also sind wir wohl alle nur geduldet wenn wir Wege verlassen und auf Singeltrails unterwegs sind.
> Je mehr Radler desto grösser die Aufmerksamkeit, und wenn dann mal was passiert wird halt dicht gemacht...



Die Zwei-Meter-Regel gilt nur in Baden-Württemberg! Bei uns darf auf Wanderwegen gebiked werden: "Das Radfahren auf geeigneten Wegen ist dem Betreten zu Fuß mit Einschränkungen gleichgestellt."
siehe auch: http://www.forst.bayern.de/erlebnis_wald/erholung_im_wald/radfahren_im_wald/index.php


----------



## dubbel (10. November 2005)

jetzt stellt sich die frage, ob die kicker zum fahren geeignet sind...


----------



## sideshowbob (10. November 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt stellt sich die frage, ob die kicker zum fahren geeignet sind...



probiers doch einfach mal mit deinem speci enduro ... evtl musst du danach gar nicht mehr versuchen es zu verkaufen


----------



## dubbel (10. November 2005)

der gag mit fahren (springen) is nicht angekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sideshowbob (10. November 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> der gag mit fahren (springen) is nicht angekommen...



doch aber da wars schon getippt ... aber zum wandern sind sie ja erst recht nicht geeignet also ist es ja an sich eh kein problem kicker zu schaufeln!


----------



## fritzn (10. November 2005)

Doch, doch, ach  -  jetzt ist´s auch schon dahin mit der großen Überraschung, also:

Es ist ein Hindernisparcour *FÜR WANDERER.*

Dass denen net langweilig wird.

Aber, psst, fei net weitersagen!


----------



## SpongeBob (10. November 2005)

Oh man, immer diese sinnlosen Diskusionen. War der "Grüne" sagen wollte, war ja nun klar. Schaufeln ja, sinnlos schaufeln: Nein

Er hat schon recht, gerade am Tiergarten sind viel alte Leute, Eltern und sonst wer unterwegs. Und nicht viele von denen zeigen Interesse für den DH/FR Sport. Nachher häufen sich die Beschwerden bei den Behörden und die müssen reagieren. Die die DH/FR Fraktion in der Minderzahl ist, wird zu Gunsten der Anderen entschieden. Habe kein Bock das es am Tiergarten kommt wie wonaders. Das DH/FR Leute nicht mehr erwünscht sind und soagr evtl. eine "Parkaufsicht" geschaffen wird. Gab es alles schon.

Also Jungs, beim schaufeln auch drüber nachdenken wo, wann und wie. Es gibt viele schöne Stellen im Tiergarten die gut zu fahren sind aber keine anderen Leute stören. Punkt aus.


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. November 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> genau meine Meinung...die Kavierlinegeschichte ist eigentlich auch nur ins Rollen gekommen weil irgendwelche Jungs wie wild drauflosgebaut haben. Aber halt net nur ein bischen sondern richtig derb das sogar die Kanadier dawaren.



Kavierlein ist überhaupt erst ins rollen gekommen, weil an der Alten Veste Schicht im Schacht war wegen solcher Großbaustellen... Da war das Kavierlein letztlich das, worauf sich Stadt, Sportvereine, die evemaligen Veste-Crew etc. haben einigen können.

Inzwischen ist aber an der Veste die nächste Generation Jungendlicher am Werk, sprich es geht auch dort wieder aufwärts.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## grüni (11. November 2005)

fritzn schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, doch, ach  -  jetzt ist´s auch schon dahin mit der großen Überraschung, also:
> 
> Es ist ein Hindernisparcour *FÜR WANDERER.*
> 
> ...


----------



## dhmoschen (11. November 2005)

grüni schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb: Leute übertreibt's nicht. Sonst spannt noch irgendsoein Irrer Drähte zwischen Bäume, verwechselt uns mit Wild oder fährt uns mit dem Jeep an. Auch weniger agressive Begegnungen im Wald fände ich übrigens eher unerfreulich.
> Also solte man sowas evtl. mit zuständigen Personen absprechen. Wär nur ein Vorschlag. Oder nicht so übertreiben, was die Erdbewegungen angeht...



Den Irren gabs schon, hat auf Wegen die auch von "Wanderern" benutzt werden Nagelbretter vergraben. Bin am Buck auch schon in Stacheldraht gefahren der über den Boden gespannt war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m_addi (11. November 2005)

da kann ich nur eines sagen: es gibt nur ein miteinander und kein gegeneinander. vorallem mit wanderern, müttern, hundeausführern, etc. 
eins sollte einem klar sein: dieses klientel hat eindeutig die größerer lobby und wenn es hart auf hart kommt, dann haben die mtb'ler die nachsicht. 
deshalb am besten gleich vorbeugen und es gar nicht erst soweit kommen lassen.

addi


----------



## grüni (12. November 2005)

dhmoschen schrieb:
			
		

> Den Irren gabs schon, hat auf Wegen die auch von "Wanderern" benutzt werden Nagelbretter vergraben. Bin am Buck auch schon in Stacheldraht gefahren der über den Boden gespannt war.



Wenn ich so einen mal erwisch! Ich hoffe solchen Pennern ist NICHT klar, was sie mit sowas anrichten können...


----------



## dimon (17. November 2005)

@ sideshowbob

ist das die Chrissi die da runter rennt   

PS. das Bild ist nicht mehr Aktuell


----------



## sideshowbob (18. November 2005)

dimon schrieb:
			
		

> @ sideshowbob
> 
> ist das die Chrissi die da runter rennt
> 
> PS. das Bild ist nicht mehr Aktuell




jepp das ist sie ... waren wir mit bumble dort ... 
hast du neueres bildmaterial?


----------



## dimon (18. November 2005)

Nein hab ich net?

aber der Kicker rechts ist wech und der untere ist breiter und höher   das war ne schei... Arbeit das Ding ohne Schaufel aufzuschütten.


----------



## Scare (18. November 2005)

grüni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe keine Lust auf Krieg mit möchtegern Umweltschützern, -Ordnungshütern oder sonstigem besserwisserischen Gesox.



den ahben wir schon seitdem es eien double bei uns gab ihr könnt euch glücklich schätzen....


----------



## SpongeBob (19. November 2005)

Ist morgen wer draußen am Buck? I werd mal meine Möhre wieder bewegen. Es sei denn es ist wieder so ein piss Wetter. Heute habe ich wahrscheinlich keine Zeit


----------



## showman (19. November 2005)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Ist morgen wer draußen am Buck? I werd mal meine Möhre wieder bewegen. Es sei denn es ist wieder so ein piss Wetter. Heute habe ich wahrscheinlich keine Zeit


Morgen hab ich eigentlich keine Zeit, aber wenn doch rufi mal durch. So nach dem Mittagessen halt auf a Schtund oder zwa. Is aber noch net sicher und vor allem Wetterabhängig.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Bumble (19. November 2005)

*Wenns net regnet würd ich auch ma mim Hardteil vorbeikommen und schaun was sich alles so geändert hat. *


----------



## showman (19. November 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Wenns net regnet würd ich auch ma mim Hardteil vorbeikommen und schaun was sich alles so geändert hat. *


Hast jetzt eigentlich scho jemanden der deine Schwinge schweißt?

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (19. November 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Hast jetzt eigentlich scho jemanden der deine Schwinge schweißt?
> 
> Gruß Showman



*Yep, `n Kumpel aus der Heimat hat da Connections, dem hab ich das Teil mal mitgegeben   

Der Downhiller iss momentan leider auch net einsatzbereit weil ich mal wieder am rumbasteln bin.   *


----------



## rohbau (21. November 2005)

Also wenn zu viel gebuddelt wird (wurde) und es kommt zum Ärger mit den Behörden, ist es egal ob die Kicker oder Doubels neben dem nächsten Forstweg stehen oder nicht. Auffallen werden sie immer, und wer sie finden will wird sie finden. Also meiner Meinung nach das geschaufel nicht tiefer in den Wald tragen, sondern langsamer oder weniger schaufeln. Denn schließlich wird der gemeine Förster nicht mit nem Jeep am Arsch geboren sondern mit zwei Beinen. Und er ist auch nicht das einzigste Behördentier das im Wald unterwegs ist. Ilegal - *******gal ist dann die letzte Station.


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (24. November 2005)

Nagelbretter??? Stacheldraht??? Nörgelnde Förster???
Sind mir bis jetzt am Tiergarten noch nicht aufgefallen.
Das mans nicht übertreiben soll is ja wohl auch jedem klar.

Aber wo verdammt nochmal is der 2 Meter Drop    

Die meiner Meinung nach "3" Schanzen kenn ich aber sind wohl leider nix für mein Gefährt.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (24. November 2005)

tja leutchen: es hat begonnen... wir waren heute nacht ein wenig am buck
fahren und da haben doch so lustige leute die doppelkicker neben dem AL
(rechts runter wenn man aus brunn kommt) total zerstört.....

so schnell sollten wir nicht aufgeben  -- oder ??? also retter die Kicker am
BUCK und baut !!


----------



## Mr.Ron (25. November 2005)

Gibt es eigendlich Landkarten über das Gebiet? Oder: Wie groß ist das Gebiet Valzner Weiher, Schmausenbuck, Tiergarten und/oder Zabo wirklich? 
Ich meine, vielleicht sollte man das ganze etwas ausdehnen/verteilen:

War im Sommer viel Biken am Schmausenbuck. Is ja auch geil dort. Bin halt schon sehr vielen Bikern begegnet.Natürlich auch Leute ohne Fahrrad.Mit Hund,ohne Leine. Der Wald ist an einem schönen Sommer Sonntag voll von Menschen(besonders nach dem Red Bull D.R.  ). Geile Natur und ziemlich groß. Zum Biken göttlich(für Nürnberg)   (Recht kurzes Vergnügen für Downhiller  ) 
Dennoch hab ich das Gefühl, passiert alles ziemlich "zentral", was das Freeriden betrifft. D.h., man fährt meistens nicht weit um an nen Kicker,nen Gap oder ner Downhill Abfahrt zu kommen. Die Dreier-Line ist nicht weit von den kurzen Hühnerleiter (North S.) weg. In der Nähe ist der Holzstapel Drop usw. Kein Wunder dass sich da manche aufregen. Da gibt es so ne ältere Joggering. Ich glaub die wohnt da. Und ihr Beruf ist Joggen   Die regt sich immer besonders auf  Und ist auch immer da. Egal... Bis jetzt is noch nix bekannt von nem Verbot.
Ich komm aus Zirndorf, und das Problem mit der alten Veste dürfte wohl jedem bekannt sein der aus der Gegend Nü.Fü. o.ä. kommt. Die Proteste sind immer noch sehr heftig von Spaziergängern,Förstern und Zirndorfern. Neulich hat man den Kids die Schaufeln weggenommen. Hobby Polizisten.  Bin dazu gekommen.Völlig krank!!!!  
Würd mich nicht wundern wenn das am Buck genauso kommt.
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:
Auf jeden Fall weiter fahren!!! Aber: Gerade das Gebiet am Buck ist so riesig (bis Lauf rüber und weiter). Da gibts bestimmt noch andere Ecken wo man Dinge bauen kann. Wenn alle paar Kilometer mal ne Schanze kommt oder ein Drop, dann ist das nicht ganz so schlimm. Kenne halt mind. 10 "Stationen" am Buck in nem Umkreis von ca. 2km wo man schöne Dinge tun kann. Kein Wunder das es da mal raucht. 
Ich fahre in Zirndorf trotzdem. Hör mal... lass mir das Biken nicht verbieten. Außerdem gehör ich verdammt nochmal genauso zur Natur wie so ein Hase  Ich verpesste doch nicht den Wald nur mit meiner Anwesenheit.Durchfall dem, der seinen Müll immer liegen lässt  
Ich fahr halt da wo fast niemand ist. D.h. man muss halt ein bisserl weiter in den Wald hinein fahren. Da hört dieses Hunde-Gassi-gehen und Nordish-Walken dann mal auf.Da hab ich mir dann auch mal bisserl was gebaut  .Das klappt ganz gut. Und der Förster is nich soooo schnell zu Fuß. F*** them. 
Auf jeden Fall weiter fahren am Buck. Nur niemals den Müll liegen lassen.
Is ja egal...

Gruß und forget it,
Ron


----------



## wotan_S_rache (25. November 2005)

Mr.Ron schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigendlich Landkarten über das Gebiet? Oder: Wie groß ist das Gebiet Valzner Weiher, Schmausenbuck, Tiergarten und/oder Zabo wirklich?



check in zukunft mal www.zabotrails.de hab ich mir gestern gekrallt und da soll mal ne beschreibung des gebietes rund um den buck bis moritzberg drauf (wenn ich irgendwann zeit finde)..


----------



## Mr.Ron (25. November 2005)

Yo, danke. Werde das Gebiet mal etwas "erforschen". Vielleicht auch erst im Frühling. Kälte,Matsch und Laub sind nicht so meine Favoriten  
Mal schauen. Wenn ichs überhaupt nicht mehr aushalte dann muss ich da durch. 
Gruß und gute Zeit.
Ron


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (25. November 2005)

Mr.Ron schrieb:
			
		

> Neulich hat man den Kids die Schaufeln weggenommen. Hobby Polizisten.  Bin dazu gekommen.Völlig krank!!!!
> 
> Hör mal... lass mir das Biken nicht verbieten. Außerdem gehör ich verdammt nochmal genauso zur Natur wie so ein Hase  Ich verpesste doch nicht den Wald nur mit meiner Anwesenheit.Durchfall dem, der seinen Müll immer liegen lässt
> Ich fahr halt da wo fast niemand ist. D.h. man muss halt ein bisserl weiter in den Wald hinein fahren. Da hört dieses Hunde-Gassi-gehen und Nordish-Walken dann mal auf.Da hab ich mir dann auch mal bisserl was gebaut  .Das klappt ganz gut. Und der Förster is nich soooo schnell zu Fuß. F*** them.
> ...




mal wieder einer der es kapiert hat...
wir gehören genauso zur Natur...vor 60J. sind alle in den Wals und haben sich Holz geholt...da war der Wald noch aufgeräumt...des Reissig wurde gesammelt und die gerodeten Bäume wurden komplett mitgenommen (nicht im Harvesterstyle, Stamm mit, Nest bleibt da).
Ich glaub auch net das es da nen Borkenkäfer gab. Kranke Bäum wurden gleich gefällt. Dafür brauchte mann dan Hohlwege wo sie ihr Holz us dem Wald ziehen konnten.
Und heute will dich jemand ankacken weil du nen Kicker baust   

heuer hab ich sogar noch nen Baum frei...ich eb mir meinen Weihnachtsbaum für spassigere Aktionen auf.


----------



## Bumble (25. November 2005)

Mr.Ron schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigendlich Landkarten über das Gebiet? Oder: Wie groß ist das Gebiet Valzner Weiher, Schmausenbuck, Tiergarten und/oder Zabo wirklich?
> Ich meine, vielleicht sollte man das ganze etwas ausdehnen/verteilen:
> 
> War im Sommer viel Biken am Schmausenbuck. Is ja auch geil dort. Bin halt schon sehr vielen Bikern begegnet.Natürlich auch Leute ohne Fahrrad.Mit Hund,ohne Leine. Der Wald ist an einem schönen Sommer Sonntag voll von Menschen(besonders nach dem Red Bull D.R.  ). Geile Natur und ziemlich groß. Zum Biken göttlich(für Nürnberg)   (Recht kurzes Vergnügen für Downhiller  )
> ...



*Da schließ ich mich mal deiner Meinung an, wir machen ja schließlich nix kaputt, zumindest der Großteil der Biker würd ich mal sagen     *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (25. November 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> Da schließ ich mich mal deiner Meinung an, wir machen ja schließlich nix kaputt, zumindest der Großteil der Biker würd ich mal sagen


da wird aber der typische wanderer, der ein double mitten auf dem weg findet, anderer meinung sein. 
deshalb sag ich ja: wenn buddeln, dann irgendwo, wo wenig los ist, 
und nicht mitten auf dem weg sondern am rand / daneben.


----------



## Bumble (25. November 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> da wird aber der typische wanderer, der ein double mitten auf dem weg findet, anderer meinung sein.
> deshalb sag ich ja: wenn buddeln, dann irgendwo, wo wenig los ist,
> und nicht mitten auf dem weg sondern am rand / daneben.




*naja iss schon richtig    , iss aber jetzt die Frage, wo der Wanderer grade Lust hat zu wandern   

nicht falsch verstehn, iss schon so   

Wenn jemanden was stört, dann stört`s ihn halt, egal warum, wieso, weshalb    , es stört halt einfach    , fragt bitte net warum     *


----------



## lowfat (25. November 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> check in zukunft mal www.zabotrails.de hab ich mir gestern gekrallt und da soll mal ne beschreibung des gebietes rund um den buck bis moritzberg drauf (wenn ich irgendwann zeit finde)..


Ah, es rührt sich schon was. Macht Lust auf mehr. Go webmaster go!


----------



## SpongeBob (26. November 2005)

Ich sehe das so, zumindest teilweise:

Erst ist der Wald grün, dann kommt ein CC Biker und findet einen schönen Trail, dann zeig er ihn Anderen, dann kommen viele, zag ist ein neuer Singletrail geboren wo sich Fahrrinnen bilden, dann sehen Wanderer den, dann finden die den Toll wegen quer durch Wald und so, dann wird aus dem Singletrail ein Wanderweg, Biker unerwünscht 

Außerdem:

Wander, Pilzsucher und anderes Fussvolk laufen auch quer durch den Wald, brechen Äste ab, schnippeln an Pilze ( Nahrung für Wildtiere ) rum und und und. Biker bleiben wenigstens zu 75% auf den Wegen!


----------



## Mr.Ron (27. November 2005)

@Sponge Bob:
So, oder so ähnlich, ist es! Kann ich mir gut vorstellen.  


Wir Biker (CC,Freerider usw.) sind halt die "aggresivsten" in der Kette. Natürlich nur in den Augen der Leuten. Wenig bis kein Verständnis für diese Art von Sport. Mich erschrecken so manche Kommentare in meinen Umfeld wie z.B.: Was?????!!!!!! Der(Josh Bender z.B. oder irgend jemand) springt von 10m mit nem Fahrrad runter???? Na hoffentlich hauts ihn g'scheid auf's Maul.  
So mal als krassestes Beispiel.  
Wenn jemand nach dem Preis nach meinem Bike fragt bekomm ich manchmal zu hören dass nicht mal sein Auto so teuer gewesen wäre (2500-3000). Usw...

Aber

Ich denke das die "Szene" immer größer wird. Mountian Biken wird immer populärer. Es werden sich Trail Lösungen finden müssen. Vielleicht bekommt man in fünf Jahren ein Nr.Schild aufgebrummt. Wer weiss...? Oder du musst beim Kauf eines MB ne Waldnutzungsgebühr mitbezahlen(mind 25% des Preises)  
Weiss der Geier...??!!!
Vielleicht wird es aber mal total relaxt und man kann machen was man will. Weil es einfach nicht mehr kontrollierbar ist.

Gruß,
Ron


----------



## NK2990 (18. September 2009)

hi leute;ich wollte mal fragen wie man denn nun genau zum anfang(vom Tiergarten aus) von den einzelnen trails kommt,oder wie man zu den einzelnen spots kommt. ich wusste nicht wo ichs sonst hätte reinschreiben sollen und ich wollte auch kein neues thema eröffnen.
ich bedanke mich schon mal im voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (18. September 2009)

NK2990 schrieb:


> hi leute;ich wollte mal fragen wie man denn nun genau zum anfang(vom Tiergarten aus) von den einzelnen trails kommt,oder wie man zu den einzelnen spots kommt. ich wusste nicht wo ichs sonst hätte reinschreiben sollen und ich wollte auch kein neues thema eröffnen.
> ich bedanke mich schon mal im voraus



Fahr ziemlich gerade nach Osten in den Wald rein.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## NK2990 (18. September 2009)

ok danke


----------



## NK2990 (24. September 2009)

ok ich war jetzt mal am schmausenbuck und hab auch einiges entdeckt. trotzdem hats mich ein bisschen erstaunt.löwensaal drop=noch recht gut in schuss;aber die langen double auf der lichtung mit den strommasten hab ich nicht gefunden. Den Northshore Drop mit dem Step Up dannach auch nicht;ich dachte das wäre einfacher zu finden. Hätte da jemand ne genaue wegbeschreibung zu den spots?also den drop zwischen den beiden felsen hab ich gefunden.Dannach kommt ja so ne kleine Area mit ein paar Sprüngen und dahinter kommt eigentlich die lichtung wie sie in den videos oft gezeigt wird. Also wie kommt man von dort aus zu den Doubles und zu dem Drop, dem folgenden Step Up und der 3er line?Wär wirklich klasse wenn mir jemand erklären könnte wie man dort hin kommt 
Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## MTBermLuS (24. September 2009)

Lass dich doch doch mal mitnehmen, oder schließe dich ein paar Jungs/Mädels an.
Wegbeschreibungen sind in der Gegend schwer. Finde ich zumindest


----------



## Lumpi247 (24. September 2009)

Den NS Drop beim StepUp wirst du auch nicht mehr finden, der is hinüber...

Sind am WE evtl. wieder oben, da könnten wir dir ein paar Sachen zeigen.


----------



## NK2990 (24. September 2009)

Lumpi247 schrieb:


> Den NS Drop beim StepUp wirst du auch nicht mehr finden, der is hinüber...
> 
> Sind am WE evtl. wieder oben, da könnten wir dir ein paar Sachen zeigen.


 
Oh das mit dem Drop is ja schade-.-

Ja wär echt klasse wenn ihr mir was zeigen könntet müsst mir halt dann nur irgendwie zeigen wer ihr seid also ich fahr mit nem sx trail von 2008 rum ;wo seit ihr so normalerweise die meiste zeit?
zum glück sind die meisten biker immer recht nett unterwegs


----------



## klemme58c (25. September 2009)

Goil, wenn ein Fred danch 4 Jahren wieder ans Tageslicht geschwemmt wird 

Aber ich seh schon, der Nachwuchs geht uns nicht aus 

Viel Spaß am Buck!


----------



## NK2990 (26. September 2009)

ich find die 3er line einfach nicht!?!kann mir jemand helfen?also so ne wegbeschreibung vom löwensaal drop oder von diesen großen doubles wär super;
ich wollt mich heute eigentlich ein paar leutn anschließen,aber niemand war da !also wär echt klasse wenn ihr mir helfen könntet


----------

